# Hunters?



## Florida Marine (Jul 30, 2011)

I know I have seen a few from time to time in other threads...

My passion is bow hunting for whitetail here in VA.  Picked it up when we moved here in 2009, I suck at it and have not laid down a deer yet...but I love it!

Think I love hunting turkey more...but I suck at hunting them also.  I have called in birds for other folks, including a wounded warrior I hunt with a lot now - but not called in one for my gun.

Good thing sucking at something doesn't make you want to quit!

I am restringing my bow and getting dialed in for archery season here soon!


----------



## Rick P (Jul 30, 2011)

My family lives largely off the land here in Alaska. I am just coming in from prepping the boat for a 6am run out to dip net for sockeye salmon tomarow. I hunt Everything I legally can, mostly with a traditional long bow, frequently one I have made. Moose are strictly a meat hunt for me so I try and put one down early with a rifle so I can hunt with a bow the rest of the season. Dall Sheep and mountain goats are dead even for my favorite hunts! The high alpine environment is the living embodiment of the word "extreme" and both animals are intelligent, watchful game. A very close second is caribou on the north slope. I prefer to hunt while there is still snow and hike out 4-5 miles from the road with a Polk sled before setting up camp. Hiking out guarantees me some solitude and allows me to hunt with either a rifle or a bow. 19 hours is a long time to drive just to come up empty. Took these on an unusually NICE mid april hunt.


----------



## Wooden Affairs (Jul 31, 2011)

I am a predator guy. Big on calling up coyotes or ambushing them what ever the situation dictates. But here lately I have been after hogs. There is not a legit land owner that will not let you kill every hog on their place. The things breed like it is the fun thing to do and they destroy everything no exceptions. I have seen entire crops lost because of them. But best of all is they are smart and you can hunt them from a truck. And before you insert proper farmboy comment here, I will say do not knock it until you have tried it. I am too scared to shoot a hog with a bow by the way.


----------



## ctubbs (Jul 31, 2011)

There is absolutely no way I would ever go after a hog with anything smaller than a cannon.  I tried it once as a kid with a 22 and stayed up a tree for hours until he finally gave up and left.  Give me a big rifle with strong scope at 100+ yard range.  Just call me Chicken, I don't care!  Now deer, well that is another story.
Charles


----------



## Rick P (Jul 31, 2011)

Hogs seem great bowhunting game to me........but then so are bear.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jul 31, 2011)

I love to hunt deer.  Mostly for the time at "the farm" and meat for the family.  Haven't tried bow hunting yet, not ready to put the extra $ up for a bow.  Hope this drought ends soon or there won't be any deer in these parts!


----------



## Wooden Affairs (Jul 31, 2011)

We cleaned some *once. *We nearly needed a sawsall to get through the hide. Any way if your try hogs with a bow carry backup. I believe if you go after a bear with a bow you are required to carry a side arm. We usual get them in a field and circle them. Then slowly cut them down. I have heard that they may put a hefty bounty on them soon.


----------



## Rick P (Jul 31, 2011)

You are not required to carry a side arm while bow hunting bear in Alaska, it is however recommended. Non residents need a guide to hunt browns with either a rifle or a bow and IBEP certification is requiered for all big game bow hunters.


----------



## SGM Retired (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi all thought I would chime in here. I see Rick P is on this quick, when he see's the word "hunting" he's on it. I can say the same just wish I was in Alaska where the big game roam. I love to Bow hunt more than anything. I'm also a certified IBEP Instructor down here in Alabama which love to teach. Seems that we have not had that many classes though here lately. Had a land owner tell me he has problems with hogs so I have volunteered my services to take them out. Not sure of what size they are but they game camera has one standing at 3 feet he told me. Florida Marine, if you need someone to call you a bird in just let me know and I'l be there, not a far drive at all. Rick P, good hunting my friend, hope you are ready for the season to begin. 
Gary


----------



## Florida Marine (Jul 31, 2011)

SGM Retired said:


> Hi all thought I would chime in here. I see Rick P is on this quick, when he see's the word "hunting" he's on it. I can say the same just wish I was in Alaska where the big game roam. I love to Bow hunt more than anything. I'm also a certified IBEP Instructor down here in Alabama which love to teach. Seems that we have not had that many classes though here lately. Had a land owner tell me he has problems with hogs so I have volunteered my services to take them out. Not sure of what size they are but they game camera has one standing at 3 feet he told me. *Florida Marine, if you need someone to call you a bird in just let me know and I'l be there, not a far drive at all*. Rick P, good hunting my friend, hope you are ready for the season to begin.
> Gary



I hunt with some amazing callers, and they have all volunteered the same...  I am pretty stubborn and want to call my own in!

I'll get there - patience kills turkey's, that is where I am breaking down!


----------



## ghostrider (Jul 31, 2011)

I sit in the woods with rifle, shotgun, or bow, and pretend I'm hunting.

Sometimes I get luckier than others.


----------



## gatormike (Jul 31, 2011)

what kind of call are you using?? and where in fl are you from


----------



## BKelley (Jul 31, 2011)

I have enjoyed hunting, even from an early age.  Rabbits & squirrels when I was old enough to have a gun.  Later in life I had the priviledge of hunting over a lot of the States, Alaska & Hawaii and Newfoundland.  Rick, I got my moose in Wasilla and caribou up near Sheep Mountain.  I hunted for pleasure, but never killed unless I could eat it.  The hunting in Hawaii was good, I was able to hunt on Maui and the Big Island on Parker Ranch.  The pig hunting on Parker Ranch was great.  My knees are about gone now so I just go to the gun cabinet pick up a gun, wipe it with Hoppes and loving care and let pleasent dreams and memories past thru my mind.  Teddy Roosevelt once said a mans days on earth were limited to a certain number of days, but the days hunting were not counted.

Ben


----------



## Rick P (Jul 31, 2011)

Ben

I am sorry to say the Nelchina herd isn't fairing to well, it's been a drawing permit hunt for some time now. Still lots of moose around Wasilla despite the fact the place is growing like mad! Hawaii is definitely on our list! We haven't been back to Michigan to see family in years so this fall we are going to have our son spend some time getting to know his grand parents while my wife and I hunt whitetails. Hawaii will have to wait a bit but I am really looking out to a mid winter thaw and hunt! I have several friends who have been and they all agree, Hawaii is a bow hunters paradise!


Gary
My casting snafu may have put me out of the alpine hunts for this year, still don't have my breath completely back. There is a goat hunt near the house in November that has always intrigued me. Who knows an early snow may knock 8 miles off the hike in and I might be more ready by then.


Florida Marine
Thats the attitude to have in the field just dont forget a skilled old timmer can teach you more in 2-3 hunts than a decade of solo hunts. Learned that the hard way with ducks! If you have never hunted duck with a bow you have to give it a try! I swear even the ducks are surprised! Mallard hen taken with a 1962 Pearson colt.


----------



## Rick P (Jul 31, 2011)

Might say its a family thing.......my little brother with a very nice South African springbok.


----------



## SGM Retired (Jul 31, 2011)

Now ducking hunting with a bow, that is a first. Sonwhere do the arrows go when you miss?  But I forgot that you are a Marine and they never miss the target (ha). I can see using a bow fishing rig to reel it back in after the fact. I love to watch ducks work over decoys and when they land in front 10 feet it just makes my day. Wife fried up some wild Turkey last night and it just melts in your mouth!!  To bad I ate it all or I would have had it for lunch today. Tonight is Caribou is tonight and I can't waite.


----------



## Longfellow (Jul 31, 2011)

*Hunters Beware*

Seen in an Illinois newspaper


----------



## Rick P (Jul 31, 2011)

Use a flu flu arrow, they die in less than 40 yards and float with the fletchings sticking out of the water like a marker buoy!!!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Aug 1, 2011)

Love pheasant, turkey and deer hunting. also love any smallgame casual hikehunting. would love to bowhunt as I'm a trad archer myself. (and novice bowyer)


----------



## Longfellow (Aug 1, 2011)

For real fun come to Florida and hunt Alligators


----------



## AKPenTurner (Aug 1, 2011)

I love hunting. Course, living in AK, who wouldn't?
Black bear are great hunting, and if you get them in the spring, great eating!


----------



## Florida Marine (Aug 1, 2011)

gatormike said:


> what kind of call are you using?? and where in fl are you from



Resident of Palm Beach Country right now, but we just picked up a house in Eustis where my wife is from (her mother died in June).  I wasn't born in FL, but have lived or been a resident of the state most of my life...same with my wife she was an AF brat.

I make my own pot calls, use those and a box call from Primos (until I make my own of those also).  Also getting pretty good with a mouth call, and have one from one of my hunter/mentor gents here that I am using.


----------



## snyiper (Aug 1, 2011)

Im a deer hunter but anytime in the woods is good time! My passion is rabbit hunting over some good beagles been a while since Dad quit raising them. I would love to try hog hunting some day, I think I have enough gun to hunt em with.

Turkey hunting well I have tried that and you need the paitence of a saint to get one there. I have some friends in that put the turkeys to bed at night and wait for them to drop in the AM but not to much sport in that.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 1, 2011)

I am a bowhuter through and through.  I have hunted wild hogs in south Texas many times with only my bow, no backup and always on foot.  Many times we will put corn on the ranch roads and then drive them at night.  When you see the pigs out in the road, jump out of the truck and stalk up on them.  Nothing like chasing a wild boar through the south Texas brush as night with nothing but a bow!

I have also taken numerous deer, turkey, a blackbuck antelope, and a couple of nice axis deer with my bow.  The 8 point below was taken from a tripod set up along a roadway and scored 142 1/8" Pope and Young.  All were taken fair chase, WITHOUT the use of a deer feeder (legal here in Texas) on ranches without high fences.  This Axis was a spot and stalk wearing the shorts and red shirt seen in the pic!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 1, 2011)

Longfellow said:


> Seen in an Illinois newspaper


 

NOW THAT IS HILARIOUS!!! sometimes people never cease to amaze me


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 1, 2011)

Longfellow said:


> For real fun come to Florida and hunt Alligators



with a rope on a stick right?? just like they do in Swamp People? :laugh:


----------



## JohnU (Aug 1, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to have a dad that took me to the woods every chance he could from deer hunting, shed antler and mushroom hunting to running trap lines.  I began deer hunting at the age of 13 killing my first deer with a 20 ga, and my first bow killed 8 pt buck at 14.  I've enjoyed duck, dove, pheasant, rabbit, squirrel, turkey and deer hunting.  At this time in my life I mostly deer and turkey hunt.  I'm all about traditional bow hunting and enjoy making my own arrows using the wing feathers from the turkey I harvest.  My ambition is to make recurve bows in my retirement but I have 8 more years to get there.  I've bow hunted javalina in Texas and mule deer and jack rabbit in New Mexico with my dad.  I'm lucky to have a wife who enjoys deer and turkey hunting with me and has many times out done me. I couldn't be more proud of her.  My kids love to mushroom hunt and spend time in the woods with me.  I hope someday they have the memories I do being in the outdoors.  It's made me who I am.


----------



## Rick P (Aug 1, 2011)

Longfellow said:


> For real fun come to Florida and hunt Alligators


 
Also on the list........damn things like it hot though!


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 1, 2011)

I moved into the country over 30yrs ago and have loved every minute of it. I've also hunted just about everything you can legally hunt here in Ohio and have taken whitetail deer with every weapon allowed. I taught my three daughters how to shoot pistols and rifles and they still enjoy it. 
We don't have much in the way of "big" game so when I got the opportunity back in 92' to go to Colorado with some buddies of mine I jumped on it. I was able to take a fairly nice 4x5 muley but missed out on bull elk. If I hadn't of even taken a shot it would have been worth it just for the scenery. The Colorado Rockies IS Gods country. Just absolutely beautiful! Hunting is in my blood and always will be. Anymore I just hunt dove, turkey, squirrel, rabbit, deer, yotes and groundhogs. Nothing like long range sniping on groundhogs :biggrin:

BTW, nice deer Curtis. All we've got is whitetail but we grow 'em big! One of these days I'm going to hunt bear and wild boar with a handgun.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't hunt anymore, because in Washington the seasons are so limited and so many rules you need a college education just to understand them.  But it is still in my blood.  Every fall I get urge to take my rifle to the woods.  I really miss it.  I haven't been since the late '60's.  I do go out a lot and just walk in the woods and watch the game.  Boy oh boy do I miss it.


----------



## Rick P (Aug 2, 2011)

Paul

Our hunting regs are a nightmare too. Sorry yours are bad enough to keep you out of the field, you ever find your way to Alaska in the fall and I'll be happy to take you out on a tag along hunt!


Gary
I hope you and everyone who has asked about Alaska can come up for a visit someday! I know you would love it! Tracy and I really enjoy having guests and showing folks our wonderful state. There is so much to see and do here we often get to explore new areas when we have company.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not much of a hunter, although I did some small game hunting as a kid with my dad... but he took hunting serious and I think just took me along to carry the axe, game and such... we had a pretty good squirrel dog for a while and when he would tree a squirrel, dad thought nothing of cutting the tree down to get him.. hence the axe... he did teach me to shoot though and I enjoyed that, but haven't been shooting in about 40 years.   Thinking back, last I remember firing a gun was when I was being "checked" out on a .45 off the fan tail of the ship... I'm sure I hit the Pacific ocean.


----------



## Kenessl (Aug 3, 2011)

I work so that I can afford to hunt. I really enjoy deer hunting in Oklahoma. We also have a lot of ferral pigs to shoot, shot my first one with a .22 rifle. It weighed about 120 lbs. I was lucky, it only went about 20 yards and died quickly (didn't have to hide in a tree and wait for it to die). 
Ken


----------



## SGM Retired (Aug 3, 2011)

Rick,  thanks again for the invite but remember that you and your family are also welcomed here in the lower South. Just don't come now cause it is HOT this week!!  It's just to hot to even go outside and stand. Got to get out a shoot some Coyotes next week, they are starting to get fired up and my 22-250 gets to shaking for a drive. Take care. 
Gary


----------



## fred holsclaw (Aug 3, 2011)

12 days to deer season 
  no limit 
can use any thing  ,bow,pistol,rifle,shotgun.or spear. 
season runs till jan 1


----------

